#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κεντρική θέρμανση και κατανομή δαπανών θέρμανσης

## aquarinos

Εχω ενα καυστηρα ο οπιος εξυπηρετα 2 κατοικιες με ενα κοινο ντεποζιτο πετραιλεου, μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα προβλημα για την καταναλωση αλλα τωρα που εχω νοικιασει την δευτερη κατοικια θα πρεπει να ξεχωρισω και το πετραιλεο,
Πως γινεται να ξεχωρισω την μια καταναλωση της μιας κατοικιας με την αλλη;

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Υδραυλικός είσαι;

----------


## aquarinos

ναι υδραυλικος ειμαι απο την Κυπρο

----------


## Xάρης

Ωρομετρητές/θερμιδομετρητές δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις;
Αυτά τα θέματα οι υδραυλικοί τα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα και από τους μηχανικούς.

----------


## spapako

Απευθύνσου σε μηχανολόγο για μελέτη κατανομής δαπανών θέρμανσης

----------

